# Seriously....occupy elsewhere!



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess this is mainly my rant about these idiots. Almost made this a poll just to see where people stand on this. But I was interested to see some other mindsets on this. Personally, I had no problems with Occupy Vancouver at first. However, they are giving new meaning to the term " give 'em an inch and they take a mile". Thought for sure it was over after the overdose & then a death the other day, guess it isn't over.
I was watching the morning news and seen that the Firefighters were putting out a fire they started in a barrel. Which is a big fire hazard(and I'm quite sure...illegal) due to how they have turned the area into a big garbage dump from what I have seen. What really got to me was how the idiots were chanting "No respect" at the firemen. Seriously??? What hypocrites they are!! I was raised believing you have to earn respect or atleast show some to get some. Apparently they were raised with a different outlook on the word. They were allowed to take up residency at the Art Gallery (big eyesore imo), supplied free electricity, water and whatever else we are giving them, all at the taxpayers expense. From my understanding the bill is well over $100.000 now, personally I'd rather seen that money go to the cancer society or something of the sort. They want to protest, then they should be the ones paying for it! They have been able to do what they damn well please for a month now and have the nerve to chant "no respect". 
I don't know how everyone else feels but I am seriously tired of their bs! Their message, IMO, no longer stands strong as they are the ones who have "no respect" what-so -ever in return. That place looks more like a campground for crackheads than it does a peaceful protest. The city tries to enforce a bylaw and they say we don't recognize those laws?? Seriously?? They obviously think they are above the law now, because they know the city is trying to resolve it peacefully.
I think it's high time for the city to grow a pair and go move their dis-respecting, non-law abiding asses out of the Art Gallery, so we can get on with cleaning up the dump they most likely will be leaving behind and can get on with the Xmas stuff. Shame they have to re-route the parade because of this. But it just shows how the city has to revolve around their actions, when by all rights, they shouldn't have to. I believe they think they are untouchable due to the fear still lingering from the Stanley cup riots keeping the city from removing them with force ,unlike other countries. I'm not a violent person but honestly I think it time they move on, one way or the other. Anyway that's just my 2 cents. What is yours? agree, disagree or agree to disagree , they are all welcome. But please keep it civil cause, I would like to think, we are all friends here.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Watch Out: Vampires loose near the Vancouver Art Gallery


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Good cause, poor organization and leadership. With proper behaviour they could have gained a lot of public support.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Good cause, poor organization and leadership. With proper behaviour they could have gained a lot of public support.


Agreed Tom.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Ming


Tom, I totally agree


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

effox said:


> Agreed Tom.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Agree with Tom and Chris. Lacks the organisation and behavioural controls. I'm seeing it now as more a squeegeeing camp ;P.
I was all with it at the beginning but the momentum has definitely gone. Like setting up a new fish tank..all the hype and interest...but after about a 5 weeks, neglect and lack of maintenance sets in which results in algae bloom and vampire bites.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe spend some of their money on housing instead of drugs (if the 2 ODs at these Occupy protests over the weekend are any indication). 

Yup, raised with different values than we were. 

Would like to see a nice localized snowstorm and hailstorm, say in the Occupied zones, and see how long it takes them to take off. 

Some are real activists. Unfortunately, they seem to be outnumbered by the crackheads & druggies who seem to be very visible on the media.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Shoulda stopped it before it started. Protesting is one thing, camping another. Just more bleeding heart crap. Pack 'em up, move 'em out & lock up anyone standing in the way.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Hands up everyone who has a job! 
No one? 
That's what I thought. 

It started out as a good idea, but has been taken over by a completely different group of people.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

This is Vancouver...what do you expect? It's all about political correctness and appearances, even when you're a supposed protestor. I saw a clip where they actually asked a guy near the art gallery what their specific goals are in this protest and what they would like to see happen. He didn't have a clue, and went on about how "we're all individuals here". Uh-huh. Well, buddy, if YOU can't articulate the reason you're here, why should anyone else support you?

It's too bad that the Occupy Vancouver protest has been hijacked by the usual Vancouver poverty pimps, crackheads and "professional anarchists". They've managed to destroy what could have been a very successful way to highlight major issues that all of us at all levels of society need to resolve. I'm in full sympathy with the *global* aims of the OWS movement. They are highlighting the desperate need for financial reforms and the danger posed by the widening gap between rich and poor in Western society. If you think things are bad here, check out the 99% Tumlbr blog: We Are the 99 Percent. How much of your society can you force to desperation and ignore before things fall to pieces?

To be successful, this movement needs clearly articulated goals and leaders who command respect (as in not acting like chimps on crack). They may think that it's noble to pretend that they are all "speshul little individual snowflakes" just like mommy told them, but if they want to succeed, they need to put out a plan that Joe Lunchbox can related to. I have a few suggestions, and none of them involve camping at the art gallery. March there daily? Sure! Stand there all day every day, tons of marches happen there and the city doesn't mind. But as soon as your dumb ass actions become the issue rather than communicating what you stand for, well, you blow any support you had. I liken this protest now to Critical Mass, where nobody cares WHY they ride, which was originally to promote cycling. Nope, now it's all about conflict, and they've done more harm than good to their cause.

These are some things that I'd like to see the Occupy folks calling for, instead of declaring themselves an "autonomous zone" (oh, puh-leeze) where they can do what they like.

1) A fractional percentage Robin Hood tax (like the proposed Tobin tax) on the financial sector. 
2) Major bank reforms, including separating investment banking from regular banking. No bank should have enough financial clout to bring down the economy via their own stupidity.
3) Immediately and fully enforcing existing legislation on the financial sector, including prosecutions for fraud and theft on executives who accepted bailouts
4) Reform the tax system so your CEOs who are earning tens of millions are actually taxed at the appropriate level rather than being able to hide their income to evade taxes.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree whole heartly,i guess it's time to bring in the water cannons and flush the rats out of the city and your right it's time the city grew a BIG pair of Nuts..
Sure glad i live in Cloverdale..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Bet you my property tax is going up again next year significantly. VPD way over budget from this year's fiasco of events.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

elle said:


> this is vancouver...what do you expect? It's all about political correctness and appearances, even when you're a supposed protestor. I saw a clip where they actually asked a guy near the art gallery what their specific goals are in this protest and what they would like to see happen. He didn't have a clue, and went on about how "we're all individuals here". Uh-huh. Well, buddy, if you can't articulate the reason you're here, why should anyone else support you?
> 
> It's too bad that the occupy vancouver protest has been hijacked by the usual vancouver poverty pimps, crackheads and "professional anarchists". They've managed to destroy what could have been a very successful way to highlight major issues that all of us at all levels of society need to resolve. I'm in full sympathy with the *global* aims of the ows movement. They are highlighting the desperate need for financial reforms and the danger posed by the widening gap between rich and poor in western society. If you think things are bad here, check out the 99% tumlbr blog: we are the 99 percent. How much of your society can you force to desperation and ignore before things fall to pieces?
> 
> ...


agreed ....................................


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

All very good points! I have not really been keeping up with the news on this - it looks like a bunch of homeless people finding an excuse to pitch tents in a nice central location. Anything I HAVE seen, has not really told me what they're SUPPOSED to be doing, nor have the people interviewed (the only thing I got from one guy they spoke to was that "the municipal elections" are stealing some of their fire...well then they didn't plan it very well, did they?!)...thus, I don't believe even THEY actually know/care about what they're SUPPOSED to be protesting. Now it is just a druggie/homeless camp - it is time for everyone to pack up!

That's just my $0.02 based on what little I have caught on the topic...which should be a good meter of what non-Vancouverites (who are going to spend even LESS time reading about/watching it) are probably also thinking.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

me personaly they should get the boot , i know im not from van but here in alberta they would never let them ocupy some spot of edmonton or calgary and those idiots over the riots the anarchi guys gues im old school but i think they should be rounded up and disposed of acordangly. there is protesting then there is being and idiot where the line is i dont know.all that is now is a big black eye for vancouver and a huge wast of money and honestly the people who od got what they deserved there is my 2cents


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

The worst was when the three idiots sat down in the middle of Burrard st and the Cops didn't do jack except for to detour the poor people driving around them, since when can you sit down in the middle of an intersection and mess with other peoples lives (working tax payers), and not have any consequences.

I wouldn't doubt most of the "kids" protesting down there come from upper middle class homes and have been spoon fed most of their lives.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> me personaly they should get the boot , i know im not from van but here in alberta they would never let them ocupy some spot of edmonton or calgary and those idiots over the riots the anarchi guys gues im old school but i think they should be rounded up and disposed of acordangly.


Bubba: There are Occupy "protesters" in Calgary as well (Olympic Square, I believe it is at?).... they are pretty much having the same issue, but Calgary was a day or two quicker to get a court date. I think it is the same problem in most of the cities.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Shoot them all with Tranquilizers and re home somewhere in the MTNs and see if they can make it out there, Kinda like relocating a Nuisance bear...


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

So who wants to come with me, we all pitch on some lumber and build a 14 foot wall around them, if asked we say the city sent us. haha.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Russel Peters said it right. parents need to beat your children. The combination of being barred from physical discipline and the movement of be your kids best friend has caused blurred boundaries and taken away a major motivation for your kids to do good. There is no longer that well defined line of "oh crap i went to far and im gonna get it now." I never was blackened and bruised as a kid, but i definitely got a good spanking (italian so wooden spoon) when i pushed the limits.

Besides that, i agree there is a need for major economic regulation reforms, but that is just the tip of the iceberg. People need to step up on the home front. Become a parent again, not a friend; take an active role in your kids education, especially before preschool and not expect the school system to replace your need to put any effort in. Stop your overspending and be responsible with your finances. Too many people spend beyond their means especially with food, there is a massive amount to be saved by just reigning in your spending habits here.

there is so much more that needs to be reformed and that was what the occupy movement was supposed to represent. But a combination of push over regulatory bodies and allowing the weakest 'most vulnerable' (by choice most of the time) to take the limelight has ruined it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So true Neven. Like that idiot athlete who got himself kicked off the Olympic team for showboating while trying to burn a police car during the Stanley Cup riots.

Felicia knows that while we're best friends, I am her FATHER and if she is bad, there will be consequences. Nothing too harsh, but enough to steer her in the right direction. She knows we love her, but part of loving her is not letting her get away with being bad. 

I was raised by old school Malaysian parents so my mom used to import through her relatives bamboo canes for my indiscretions. Whenever I was punished, I knew I had deserved it (although try to get me to admit that to mom or dad back then hahahaaha).


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They have an opportunity to say something and I wish they were better able to articulate their views. I'd be very happy if someone at Occupy Vancouver said anyone who invests in cigarette companies should be held accountable! (But that's because I spend a lot of time looking after my mom, whose health was destroyed by smoking.)

I think that Occupy Vancouver has been an interesting experiment. People shouldn't be sitting in the middle of the street or booing at firemen, but I like the little tent library they've built, and I've run into a few homeless people who were very happy to get meals and a bed there. 

When they leave, they should clean the place up. I think they've dug up the ground for drainage and if they leave it that way, taxpayers will have to pay to patch it up and people might twist their ankles. Maybe Occupy Vancouver will morph into something like, "Clean up Vancouver." 

Things like this can create new activists as people become engaged. Maybe some of them will end up volunteering in soup kitchens or running for office. 

I guess I feel a mix of indulgent affection for and parental concern about Occupy Vancouver. I'm sure that lots of friendships are being made. I hope it doesn't all go south on them.


----------

